# What Happened To The Last Firmware Announcement?



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I know there was a recent thread about an “imminent” firmware update posted. I remember that because I posted in the comments saying that they need to fix Bluetooth, which they broke in the June update. The connect feature is gone again like when it first shipped, you have to re-pair every time if you have a dual paired device like headphones.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It was a fake post by a spammer. They had just copied the text of a old thread and inserted a link into it. They do these sorts of things for SEO, because the more unique places a link to your site appears the higher you rank on Google. The poster was banned and all threads they started were deleted.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Dan203 said:


> It was a fake post by a spammer. They had just copied the text of a old thread and inserted a link into it. They do these sorts of things for SEO, because the more unique places a link to your site appears the higher you rank on Google. The poster was banned and all threads they started were deleted.


Will there be another one to fix the Bluetooth pairing? The last firmware took away the connect function and now we have to repair devices that are used on multiple platforms every time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

slick1ru2 said:


> Will there be another one to fix the Bluetooth pairing? The last firmware took away the connect function and now we have to repair devices that are used on multiple platforms every time.


I have no idea. I don't work for TiVo.


----------

